# Hallan muerto con un disparo en la cabeza a un senderista de 21 años en un paraje natural de Málaga



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Hallan muerto con un disparo en la cabeza a un senderista de 21 años en un paraje natural de Málaga


La familia del joven denunció ayer su desaparición y esta mañana se ha encontrado por esa misma zona su automóvil




www.diariosur.es





La familia del joven denunció ayer su desaparición y esta mañana se ha encontrado por esa misma zona su automóvil
Un joven senderista de 21 años ha sido encontrado sin vida y con un disparo en la cabeza en un paraje de la provincia de Málaga. El fallecido fue localizado este martes 30 de agosto en el entorno natural situado en la zona baja del Guadalmedina, próximo a la autopista de Las Pedrizas, según indicaron las fuentes consultadas por SUR.
Su cuerpo fue encontrado por la mañana, como confirmaron desde la Comisaría Provincial, con «signos de violencia» y una «herida de gran tamaño» en la cabeza, que al parecer fue causada por el impacto de la bala de un arma de fuego.
Precisamente, la familia del joven había denunciado su desaparición la tarde anterior, la del lunes 29 de agosto. De hecho, fueron sus propios familiares quienes localizaron el automóvil del chico en una zona aislada de ese mismo paraje cuando realizaban una batida para tratar de encontrarlo. Posteriormente se acabó hallando a la víctima sin vida.

Según pudo saber este periódico, las primeras pesquisas apuntarían a que la bala con la que se efectuó la detonación se correspondería con la de una escopeta de caza, aunque este punto no fue confirmado por la Comisaría Provincial, desde la que han precisado que, tras el hallazgo, se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer las circunstancias de la muerte del joven, «presuntamente violenta».

Varias dotaciones del Cuerpo de la Policía Nacional se trasladaron durante la mañana al lugar en el que fue encontrado el cuerpo del joven, concretamente en la parte baja del Guadalmedina, interviniendo en dicho despliegue agentes pertenecientes a la Policía Científica y la Policía Judicial para recabar pruebas e indicios que ayuden al desarrollo de la investigación.

Tras el levantamiento del cadáver, se ha procedido a su traslado hasta las dependencias del Instituto de Medicina Legal (IML) de Málaga, situada en los bajos de la Ciudad de la Justicia, donde se le realizará la autopsia.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto? 
Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.


Edito: según la noticia, se da a entender que le han volado la cabeza con una escopeta. No ha sido por confundirle con ningún animal. A sido a Quemarropa.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

Positivo Covid, causa calentamiento global


----------



## Hamtel (4 Sep 2022)

se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer las circunstancias de la muerte del joven, «presuntamente violenta». 

Jajaja


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Sep 2022)

Yo tb soy senderista...por llamarlo de alguna manera pues ando casi siempre monte a través, pues bien, los dias hábiles de caza en Cyl me los sé al dedillo. Si te tiene que matar alguien, que sea un furtivo.


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Sep 2022)

Estamos en plena media veda, le confundirian con un tortolo.


----------



## Joputa (4 Sep 2022)

Éste no abre telediarios, circulen que aquí no hay nada que ver...


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (4 Sep 2022)

Tal vez es para crear miedo y desincentivar salir a la naturaleza


----------



## La biografia (4 Sep 2022)

Eh Latinoamérica y en especialmente en Venezuela ocurre mucho y no se sabe por qué, cuando andan por lugares como que deben de estar vigilados por los narcos, y pum


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Sep 2022)

Llevamos un montón de años dejando las puertas abiertas a gentuza de todo el planeta.
Últimamente la guardia civil por ejemplo, desmantela plantaciones de marijuana en parajes en montañas y sitios alejados, no digo que esta sea la razón, simplemente que hay mucha gentuza de todo el planeta QUE NUNCA DEBIÓ HABER PASADO LA FRONTERA (les hemos dejado como idiotas), y que en cualquier punto se pueda estar dedicando a algo ilegal.

Quizá el chaval vió algún movimiento extraño de alguna gentuza (movimiento de traslado de drogas o algo asi) lo pillaron y le pegaron un tiro.


----------



## lefebre (4 Sep 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Tal vez es para crear miedo y desincentivar salir a la naturaleza



La naturaleza ya de por sí da miedo. No hace falta ningún aliciente más.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Sep 2022)

Algún cazador le confundiría con un corzo?


----------



## ISTVRGI (4 Sep 2022)

¿Se sabe si era ajuste de cuentas o era una persona normal que iba por ahí y pum?
Estaría bien que diesen más datos.

Porque vaya, dudo que un cazador le de un disparo mortal en la cabeza a una persona por error.


----------



## burbucoches (4 Sep 2022)

Vegano o Otra discussion troleando a escopetero?


----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## lefebre (4 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Algún cazador le confundiría con un corzo?



A saber qué cuernos calzaba.


----------



## Decimus (4 Sep 2022)

Cazador despistado y/o vió algo que no tenía que ver (drogas).

Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (4 Sep 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Tal vez es para crear miedo y desincentivar salir a la naturaleza



Ir al monte con tanto cazador se está convirtiendo en actividad de riesgo. Donde menos te esperas están escopeteando.


----------



## drtanaka (4 Sep 2022)

Si le han disparado con una escopeta en la cabeza directamente no tiene cabeza ya.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Sep 2022)

Cazadores


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Sep 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer las circunstancias de la muerte del joven, «presuntamente violenta».
> 
> Jajaja



Como cuando se lee que la policía está investigando un tweet. Siempre me pregunto en qué consistirá dicha investigación.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Sep 2022)

¿Era suya la escopeta? Hay una extraña ambigüedad en la noticia.


----------



## ray merryman (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto?
> Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.



Puede que algún cazador se equivocara de pieza.
Ahora está abierta la media veda para caza menor pero jabalís a la espera y furtivos están todo el año.
Pobre chaval.


----------



## Me suda la polla (4 Sep 2022)

En el monte se hacen muchas "transacciones" y se esconden muchas cosas. Seguramente paseando tuvo la mala fortuna de ver algo que no tenia que ver.

Es algo mucho mas frecuente de lo que la gente piensa.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Sep 2022)

El monte está lleno también de gentuza, hace poco vi unos objetos entre la maleza de aquelarre, ollas con extraños contenidos, es gente que viene de fuera.


----------



## Ultraboost (4 Sep 2022)

Los viejos con gafas no tendrían que tener derecho a disparar armas


----------



## diogenes de sinope (4 Sep 2022)

En el monte hay muchos peligros, ahora ya nadie lo trabaja, no lo patrulla la pareja de la GC,...

Tres albaneses habían hecho una plantación de cannabis cerca de Pontevedra, vivían en tiendas de campaña allí para vigilarla. Alertaron de la extraña presencia los lugareños.

No me gustaría cruzarme con esos individuos haciendo senderismo.









Aquí una "númera" cortando una de las 3437 plantas, por la mitad del tallo!, con una podadera!, se ve que controla el tema.
















Desmantelan en Cerdedo-Cotobade una de las mayores plantaciones de marihuana en Galicia


El cultivo superaba los 2.500 metros cuadrados, repoblados con 3.437 plantas de cannabis




www.diariodepontevedra.es







Barruno dijo:


> Hallan muerto con un disparo en la cabeza a un senderista de 21 años en un paraje natural de Málaga
> 
> 
> La familia del joven denunció ayer su desaparición y esta mañana se ha encontrado por esa misma zona su automóvil
> ...





Barruno dijo:


> Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto?
> Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.





Archimanguina dijo:


> Yo tb soy senderista...por llamarlo de alguna manera pues ando casi siempre monte a través, pues bien, los dias hábiles de caza en Cyl me los sé al dedillo. Si te tiene que matar alguien, que sea un furtivo.





Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Algún cazador le confundiría con un corzo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Sep 2022)

cazadores con brotes psicoticos


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto?
> Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.



Pacma anda desatada

No digo na y lo digo todo


----------



## AntiT0d0 (4 Sep 2022)

Me ejpanto el javali.


----------



## weyler (4 Sep 2022)

en el monte cazadores disparando a todo lo que se mueve

ciclistas dando por el culo en la carretera

moronegrada atracando por las calles 

al final no puedes ni salir de casa


----------



## skinnyemail (4 Sep 2022)

Si fuera una mujer sabríamos su foto nombre y todo.

Este es solo otro número mas.Somos ganado.


----------



## juanker (4 Sep 2022)

Tiene que haber un error en la noticia, las armas están prohibidas


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Sep 2022)

No debe haber pocos cazadores garrulos que ven a un tipo a lo lejos y le entran ganas de dispararle.


----------



## Morototeo (4 Sep 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Ir al monte con tanto cazador se está convirtiendo en actividad de riesgo. Donde menos te esperas están escopeteando.



no vayas.


----------



## Morototeo (4 Sep 2022)

vamos a ver, dice que el cuerpo presentaba signos de violencia.. Si hubiera sido una bala perdida no presentaría signos de violencia.
Las batidas y monterías estan muy bien señalizadas, quien entra dentro de una batida es porque es gilipollas. Vivir y dejar vivir, y no toquéis los cojones.


----------



## BBorg (4 Sep 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer las circunstancias de la muerte del joven, «presuntamente violenta».
> 
> Jajaja



Y con "signos de violencia" aka un agujero o dos en la cabeza reventada y ensangrentada. 

Signos de violencia.


----------



## jorobachov (4 Sep 2022)

me da a mi que va a ser por el calentamiento global y la pertinaz sequía


----------



## BBorg (4 Sep 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> no vayas.



Un hijo de la gran puta que mata animales por pasatiempo. 

Te quemaba vivo hijo de perra.


----------



## Morototeo (4 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Un hijo de la gran puta que mata animales por pasatiempo.
> 
> Te quemaba vivo hijo de perra.



Por pasatiempo si.. y para comer. Ignore y que dios te reparta suerte comiendo insectos, gilipollas.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Sep 2022)

Estamos en media veda, a la noticia le falta decir el paraje, que supongo que seria monte publico. Algun burbujo de la sierra de Málaga que ilustre, por favor.

Mi hipotesis (sin descartar rumanos y plantaciones por lo clandestino)

El tipo se encontro con un furtivo y empezaria a recriminarle desde su moralmente superior posicion ecologista/urbanita cargada de razón y likes en tuiter. El otro le dio un dislike a corta distancia con unas postas del 12 dejandole las ideas al descubierto. Ni que decir tiene quien ganó el debate.

Moraleja_: siempre es MALA IDEA ponerse gayarro con otro que tiene un arma de fuego cargada._



diogenes de sinope dijo:


> En el monte hay muchos peligros, ahora ya nadie lo trabaja, no lo patrulla la pareja de la GC,...



Moraleja_ 2: y si es en un paraje sin un alma en 15 km a la redonda, más todavía._

Si hubiera sido hombre de pueblo sabria que si vas monte a través oyes tiros cerca o ves cazadores hay que poner espacio de por medio y volver a la senda, es posible que hayas entrado en un coto. Si es monte publico, un furtivo, mejor huir que acabar confundido con un gorrino.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (4 Sep 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Si fuera una mujer sabríamos su foto nombre y todo.
> 
> Este es solo otro número mas.Somos ganado.




El comentario de incel misógino que no falte, aunque haya que meterlo con calzador...

Pero qué puto asco dais


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Sep 2022)

Obvia noticia falsa para que la gente no salga de sus casas y no vayan a la naturaleza. Si eso fuese real, Lobo Estepario estaría muerto a estas alturas. Ese hombre se la pasa viviendo en el monte por todo el país.

Los medios llevan todo el verano aterrorizando a la gente con noticias falsas (ya el virus no existe, ni la guerra de Ucrania tampoco), para llegar siempre a la misma conclusión: encerraos en casa, que fuera es peligroso. Hay asesinos, cambio climático, etc. Son todo montajes, fuera de casa NO PASA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Pasa menos que nunca, de hecho, porque está toda la borregada acojonada y encerrada en sus casas por obedecer a la tele.


----------



## max power (4 Sep 2022)

Quizas vio lo que no debia.


----------



## mapachën (4 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estamos en media veda, a la noticia le falta decir el paraje, que supongo que seria monte publico. Algun burbujo de la sierra de Málaga que ilustre, por favor.
> 
> Mi hipotesis (sin descartar rumanos y plantaciones por lo clandestino)
> 
> ...



Siempre que conduzco por USA me pregunto como casi todos conducen tan bien y son taaan educados en la carretera... supongo que el temita de que cada uno idea llevar un colt, templa bastante los nervios...

Si el cazador con postas pensase que el otro llevaba un colt, tampoco creo que hubiese gastado esos humos.

Por añadir, en centro america, me consta que es peligroso ir a los cerros a partir de las 16h, que no es que tengan nada contra ti, pero puedes ver algo que no les conviene que veas...

Todo esto viene de escobar en los 80... cuando tuvieron que buscar una ruta alternativa al Colombia Bahamas Miami.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SAMPLERKING (4 Sep 2022)

Que putada .. no van a poder contabilizar al pobre chaval como víctima de violencia de genaro


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto?
> Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.



El que tiene instinto asesino busca esos momentos, esas situaciones donde hay alguien solo y es imposible que te relacionen. Es muy fácil matar alguien así solo donde no hay cámaras y es alguien random que no te va a relacionar a ti, que matar a alguien que conoces y te ha puteado. Generalmente los asesinatos de gente conocida son más fáciles de resolver, pero en asesinatos random es muy difícil y más fácil que enchironen a alguien del entorno de la víctima sin que tenga nada que ver (esto pasa mucho aquí con los investigadores Torrente y los juicios con pruebas a la carta, cosa que en USA no pasa).


----------



## PiterWas (4 Sep 2022)

Menudas pelis os montais, eso fue un tontaco que discutio con un cazador garrulo y este le metio un tiro, incluso pudo ser un tiro en defensa propia


----------



## Gotthard (4 Sep 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Siempre que conduzco por USA me pregunto como casi todos conducen tan bien y son taaan educados en la carretera... supongo que el temita de que cada uno idea llevar un colt, templa bastante los nervios...
> 
> Si el cazador con postas pensase que el otro llevaba un colt, tampoco creo que hubiese gastado esos humos.
> 
> ...



Es como la bucolica y pastoril Suiza. El pensar que cualquier vecino puede tener una SIG en la sobaquera siempre hace que las relaciones sociales se suavicen enormemente y el ser educado y cortés sea una cuestión de pura supervivencia.


----------



## jolu (4 Sep 2022)

Esto huele a "Maje" que tira "patrás".

Esperemos las investigaciones de nuestros sabuesos policías. De momento, y tras grandes deliberaciones, han concluido que la muerte ha sido de naturaleza violenta.
Ahora sopesan el hecho de que tuviera las manos atadas a la espalda pudiera descartar el suicidio.


----------



## Ardafilo (4 Sep 2022)

Lo primero es que habrá que saber si fue una escopeta de postas, una bala gordaka de caza o una pistola

Desde la barra del bar lo digo


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (4 Sep 2022)

Cazadores buscando la última presa. Un humano.
Tipico juego masonico de tintes monarquicos.


----------



## Juanchufri (4 Sep 2022)

Covid no pinta, aunque cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Sep 2022)

weyler dijo:


> en el monte cazadores disparando a todo lo que se mueve
> 
> ciclistas dando por el culo en la carretera
> 
> ...



en casa tienes a la mujer dando por el culo 24x7...no hay donde huir...yo me voy a la cama a las 10 todos los dias.


----------



## Tzadik (4 Sep 2022)

Hoy cerca de mi finca escuchaba tiros de cazadores


----------



## Euler (4 Sep 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Tal vez es para crear miedo y desincentivar salir a la naturaleza



Es lo primero que he pensado.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Hallan muerto con un disparo en la cabeza a un senderista de 21 años en un paraje natural de Málaga
> 
> 
> La familia del joven denunció ayer su desaparición y esta mañana se ha encontrado por esa misma zona su automóvil
> ...



Espero que cacen al cazador.


----------



## Euler (4 Sep 2022)

weyler dijo:


> en el monte cazadores disparando a todo lo que se mueve
> 
> ciclistas dando por el culo en la carretera
> 
> ...



+1
Gobierno y comunidades también prohibiéndote salir. Nos lo cuentan hace cinco años...


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estamos en media veda, a la noticia le falta decir el paraje, que supongo que seria monte publico. Algun burbujo de la sierra de Málaga que ilustre, por favor.
> 
> Mi hipotesis (sin descartar rumanos y plantaciones por lo clandestino)
> 
> ...



@Gotthard,

en estos homicidios en el monte ¿sabes con qué frecuencia se descubre al autor?


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Siempre que conduzco por USA me pregunto como casi todos conducen tan bien y son taaan educados en la carretera... supongo que el temita de que cada uno idea llevar un colt, templa bastante los nervios...
> 
> Si el cazador con postas pensase que el otro llevaba un colt, tampoco creo que hubiese gastado esos humos.
> 
> ...



una vez en un noche en un paraje natural de USA, se me acercó un coche con luces intensas, no recuerdo los detalles. Eran unos policías que me pararon y continuaron todo el rato deslumbrándome con las luces. Un par de preguntas y me dejaron seguir. Si en lugar de polis son escoria violenta (no es contradictorio en el caso USA) a lo mejor me quedo ahí.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Sep 2022)

Gracias a las políticas de inmigración del PPSOE aquí está entrando lo peor de cada casa desde hace mas de 20 años, ¿qué esperan?. Esto es un "haz-que-pase" progre (y que pase la hez) de manual...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Sep 2022)

El tiro en la cabeza es circunstancial, la muerte habrá sido por covid o por cambio climático.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Sep 2022)

juanker dijo:


> Tiene que haber un error en la noticia, las armas están prohibidas



Bueno, aún están investigando si la bala salió de un arma, dejemos que trabajen...


----------



## Magufillo (4 Sep 2022)

En el Metaverso no habría podido suceder.


----------



## Porestar (4 Sep 2022)

Ardafilo dijo:


> Lo primero es que habrá que saber si fue una escopeta de postas, una bala gordaka de caza o una pistola
> 
> Desde la barra del bar lo digo



Las balas de escopeta son las más gordacas, no solo tiran postas y perdigones.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> simplemente que hay mucha gentuza de todo el planeta QUE NUNCA DEBIÓ HABER PASADO LA FRONTERA (les hemos dejado como idiotas), y que en cualquier punto se pueda estar dedicando a algo ilegal.



También hay mucha gentuza AUTÓCTONA, y de esa no te quejas, huevón.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A saber qué cuernos calzaba.



¡Cabronazo! ¡ Voy a ir al infierno por tu culpa!

Se me ha ido la cerveza por la nariz.

Dicho lo cual que descanse en paz el chaval y que me perdone


----------



## hyperburned (4 Sep 2022)

Alguien vio lo que no debía


----------



## Kolobok (4 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> También hay mucha gentuza AUTÓCTONA, y de esa no te quejas, huevón.



gentuza como tu maricona


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> gentuza como tu maricona



Se nota que tu madre te cagó en vez de parirte.


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Sep 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Menudas pelis os montais, eso fue un tontaco que discutio con un cazador garrulo y este le metio un tiro, incluso pudo ser un tiro en defensa propia



Es en lo primero que he pensado (obviamente sin datos suficientes).

Si hubiese aparecido en la calle en Villaverde Bajo o en Las 3000 diría otra cosa, pero un chaval de 21 años andando por el monte no da ese perfil.

Y si hubiera sido un accidente de caza supongo que el autor si es un cazador normal y legal no se habría dado a la fuga, y más cuando suelen ir en grupo. Normalmente en los accidentes incluso mortales la gente no huye (siempre hay excepciones que son las que suelen salir machaconamente en la tele, claro).


----------



## carlitros_15 (4 Sep 2022)

Un ESPAÑOLITO aparece con un tiro en la cabeza y la policía habla de suceso "presuntamente violento". No juzguemos tan rápido. Ni una mención en los medios

Pero si una FEMINAZI le come el ojete a un gordo borracha o si un SODOMITA dice que cuarenta encapuchados neonazis le han grabado la palabra maricón en su culo en el barrio de Salamanca a plena luz del día, se abren todos los telediarios con eso, se abren especiales, se incendian las calles, la condena es automática, se convoca al consejo de ministros y se activan los GEOS y el CNI.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Estamos en plena media veda, le confundirian con un tortolo.



Le ham volado la cabeza con una escopeta.
Ha sido a quemarropa. 
A drede, vaya.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Sep 2022)

Tiene pinta del tipico crimen de odio por algun gandaluz de paletovox o votante de moronegro nocilla.


----------



## Murnau (4 Sep 2022)

Cuando se va por el monte y solo, se respira y siente una inmensa conexión con la naturaleza, pero se tiene que ir alerta en todo momento, más que en la ciudad, calles y barrios de mierda si cabe.Vivimos en el país de los hijo putas, la telebasura, las lindes, las confusiones, los garrulos, los alcáser que no se resuelven, los tarados, los tanos, los ex (in) migrantes, políticos de mierda, corruptos, policías vendidas, abogados y jueces de mierda, funcivagos, etc, un largo etc. Por lo tanto, debes andar con mucho cuidado, en buena forma física, preparado para correr 12 kms por montaña si hace falta, para combatir, y matar antes de que te maten. Además de evitar senderos concurridos y pistas forestales, cuanto más difícil sea el camino, menos gentuza te vas a encontrar. Es como el gimnasio, cuanto más duro el deporte, menos escoria vas a tener entrenando contigo. Yo cuando voy por el monte, además de que llevo de todo y estoy alerta en todo momento, no dejo de fijarme en cómo me puedo esconder en toda la maleza, árboles y arbustos de alrededor.

Ah, y eso de ir de fosforito es para retrasados del decathlon. Camuflaje siempre, adaptado al entorno, prendas de camuflaje para cara y cabeza, así como brazos. Si te encuentras con un tarado o grupo de tarados, que se lleven la mayor sorpresa de su vida. Nada me satisfacería más, que encontrarme con un grupo de zumbaos como los del Blanco Humano que pone el conforero, a unos cuantos me llevaría por delante antes de ser cazado. Y los restos no los dejo a mano para que hagan una limpia como si no hubiese pasado nada. El fosforito guardado en la mochila para casos de emergencia y hacer señales para un rescate.

Por otra parte, si estás descubriendo una ruta nueva, mejor apuntarse a un grupo paco, que ya irás sólo en otras ocasiones.


----------



## Murnau (4 Sep 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Ir al monte con tanto cazador se está convirtiendo en actividad de riesgo. Donde menos te esperas están escopeteando.



Los cazadores se suelen desplazar por pistas forestales, no andan decenas de kms para cazar, sus grandes barrigas se lo impiden, pero podría ser. En todo caso deben ir con la escopeta enfundada todo el rato, asegurarse que sabes que están ahí, y disparar con total seguridad a una distancia prudencial. Que cumplan esto en ciertos parajes, ya es otra historia. Por eso, a la primera señal de cazadores, a cubierto y agazapado todo el rato, detrás de roca viva mejor, acelerando el paso.


----------



## Dadaista (4 Sep 2022)

Yo soy aficionado a la micología (a pesar del nombre tan culto significa aficcionado a coger setas) y la verdad que me salto las vallas de los cotos de caza en plena temporada porque están vigiladas y hay mas cantidades. La ultima vez nos echaron los cazadores porque estaban a las tortolas y disparaban a ras de suelo segun salian. Nos creemos que nunca pasará nada....


----------



## el segador (4 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Positivo Covid, causa calentamiento global



Bobadas, es una bala perdida de la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## sintripulacion (4 Sep 2022)

En primer lugar DEP el chaval.
En segundo lugar, si ha sido un accidente por haber tenido la mala fortuna de toparse con un cazador furtivo de gatillo fácil que le haya confundido y tirado a lo que se menee ha tenido la más mala suerte del mundo si de simplemente andar y hacer un poco ejercicio se trataba.
En las costas de Málaga tienes kms y kms para andar sin ese riesgo y además alegrandote la vista.
Que haya visto algo que quienes se lo han cepillado no querían que nadie viese puede ser pero yo creo más probable un accidente de alguien que ha tirado a lo que se moviese junto a unos matorrales.
Ya veremos...


----------



## Descuernacabras (4 Sep 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Cuando se va por el monte y solo, se respira y siente una inmensa conexión con la naturaleza, pero se tiene que ir alerta en todo momento, más que en la ciudad, calles y barrios de mierda si cabe.Vivimos en el país de los hijo putas, la telebasura, las lindes, las confusiones, los garrulos, los alcáser que no se resuelven, los tarados, los tanos, los ex (in) migrantes, políticos de mierda, corruptos, policías vendidas, abogados y jueces de mierda, funcivagos, etc, un largo etc. Por lo tanto, debes andar con mucho cuidado, en buena forma física, preparado para correr 12 kms por montaña si hace falta, para combatir, y matar antes de que te maten. Además de evitar senderos concurridos y pistas forestales, cuanto más difícil sea el camino, menos gentuza te vas a encontrar. Es como el gimnasio, cuanto más duro el deporte, menos escoria vas a tener entrenando contigo. Yo cuando voy por el monte, además de que llevo de todo y estoy alerta en todo momento, no dejo de fijarme en cómo me puedo esconder en toda la maleza, árboles y arbustos de alrededor.
> 
> Ah, y eso de ir de fosforito es para retrasados del decathlon. Camuflaje siempre, adaptado al entorno, prendas de camuflaje para cara y cabeza, así como brazos. Si te encuentras con un tarado o grupo de tarados, que se lleven la mayor sorpresa de su vida. Nada me satisfacería más, que encontrarme con un grupo de zumbaos como los del Blanco Humano que pone el conforero, a unos cuantos me llevaría por delante antes de ser cazado. Y los restos no los dejo a mano para que hagan una limpia como si no hubiese pasado nada. El fosforito guardado en la mochila para casos de emergencia y hacer señales para un rescate.
> 
> Por otra parte, si estás descubriendo una ruta nueva, mejor apuntarse a un grupo paco, que ya irás sólo en otras ocasiones.


----------



## lefebre (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Gotthard,
> 
> en estos homicidios en el monte ¿sabes con qué frecuencia se descubre al autor?



No es complicado. En cuanto revisen las cámaras de esa zona boscosa, lo tienen. Además pueden saber dónde está el norte según donde crezca el musgo en el tronco de los árboles.


----------



## Turbocalbo (4 Sep 2022)

con «signos de violencia»


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Sep 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Yo soy aficionado a la micología (a pesar del nombre tan culto significa aficcionado a coger setas) y la verdad que me salto las vallas de los cotos de caza en plena temporada porque están vigiladas y hay mas cantidades. La ultima vez nos echaron los cazadores porque estaban a las tortolas y disparaban a ras de suelo segun salian. Nos creemos que nunca pasará nada....



Efectivamente tú eres aficionado a coger setas. La micología es una ciencia, que imagino que no practicas.


----------



## randomizer (4 Sep 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> no vayas.



Que no vaya TU PUTA MADRE 

TIRA AL IGNORE, SUBNORMAL


----------



## circus maximus (4 Sep 2022)

En USA saben bien cuál es uno de los principales objetivos de todo gobierno:
Desarmar a la población 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Sep 2022)

Un disparo fortuito del francotirador Wali (daños colaterales lo llaman)


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Sep 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Ir al monte con tanto cazador se está convirtiendo en actividad de riesgo. Donde menos te esperas están escopeteando.



En toda batida legal hay que señalizar los caminos indicando que se está cazando. Otra cosa es que haya sido un furtivo. Pero vamos, hablar por hablar, ha podido ser un cazador, el novio de la que se estaba beneficiando, el compañero sicópata que le cogió manía en el cole, o a saber. Hablar por hablar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Sep 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> En el monte se hacen muchas "transacciones" y se esconden muchas cosas. Seguramente paseando tuvo la mala fortuna de ver algo que no tenia que ver.
> 
> Es algo mucho mas frecuente de lo que la gente piensa.



Y tú lo sabes porque estás harto de verlo en el monte. Anda, sigue con los doritos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (4 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Algún cazador le confundiría con un corzo?



¿A quemarropa?


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Sep 2022)

En primer lugar, DEP para este chaval y condolencias a la familia.

Si es un paraje natural cerca de la propia Málaga, que hay algunos, no será un cazador, ya que ahí no se puede cazar. Soy bastante aficionado a andar por el campo y a las observaciones astronómicas nocturnas y últimamente, sinceramente, da un poco de miedo andar por el campo, especialmente en zonas cercanas a las ciudades y a determinados núcleos urbanos. Y esto lo aplico a zonas de Andalucía oriental, La Mancha y Murcia. Se ve bastante movimiento de coches, de gente rara en zonas donde aparentemente no hay nada. En los sitios donde hay población dispersa cerca de las ciudades (no urbanizaciones, sino casas dispersas por el campo) todavía más. Se nota mucho movimiento. En Málaga eso lo he notado bastante, ya que por temas de familia política voy mucho a esa zona. A algunos compañeros de observaciones astronómicas ya les han dado más de un susto en las zonas citadas, tales como coches alumbrando los puntos de observación con potentes focos de coches (algunos sobre el techo del vehículo), yéndose y volviendo al lugar varias veces en un par de horas o simplemente dando vueltas con los coches metiendo ruido y amedrentando, con la intención clara de que la gente se marche del lugar, personas merodeando con linternas y sin dar la cara, incluso relativamente lejos de las poblaciones. Desde que la Guardia Civil se quitó de los pequeños municipios (gracias a la mierda del PP y PSOE y nazi-onanistas) y concentrada en núcleos grandes, el campo es mucho más inseguro.

Para mi que en el campo se ocultan muchas cosas. Hay mucha mafia de droga e historias así, especialmente desde hace unos años para acá. Creo que se esconden alijos de droga en casas de campo a tutiplén, o en sitios escondidos, plantaciones de droga y muchas mierdas de ese estilo. Por eso hay que andarse con cien ojos por donde se pasea uno, porque puedes ver cosas que no convienen, aunque pases de todo, estamos hablando de organizaciones criminales que no tienen escrúpulos. Incluso si ves a cierta gente a distancia (sin pinta de excursionistas porque eso ese ve) hay que evitarlos, en especial si hay acceso con coche próximo. Ni se te ocurra acercarte a grupos que estén parados en el campo y que no se muevan del sitio donde están, pasado un cierto tiempo. Si no te queda otra que pasar cerca, sigue tu camino sin mirar y sin detenerte, pero date una distancia de seguridad. Evitar ciertos caminos o pistas de tierra por los que, sí o sí, ves pasar mucho coche hacia "casas de campo" con gente al volante con pinta poco recomendable y que se ve a leguas que no son explotaciones agrícolas y ni mucho menos fisgonear en esas fincas. No vas a ganar nada. Cuando llevas un par de días por la zona, inmediatamente detectas los puntos "calientes" y más si estas acostumbrado al campo. Si la conoces de antiguo, más todavía. Y al anochecer hay que quitarse de en medio. En los espacios naturales declarados hay algo más de control por los guardas forestales, pero ni ahí puedes estar tranquilo.

Ciertamente, esto no pasaba antes, porque ya tengo bastantes años, pero de unos años para acá lo he notado mucho el incremento de todo este "movimiento". Todo esto las autoridades públicas lo saben y la Guardia Civil también, pero están ocupados en otras cuestiones y no lo combaten. Dejo abierta la puerta a la especulación de los porqués... El campo se está convirtiendo en un espacio tipo Far West, donde solo se persigue a agricultores y ganaderos legales, dejando que la chusma se mueva con absoluta impunidad (robos de ganado, de cosechas, de maquinaria, de instalaciones, depósitos de droga, etc.) o las bandas que esquilman los montes de setas (Soria, Cuenca). En resumen, que España se está convirtiendo en un puto estercolero lleno de mierda. En el campo, ya solo nos falta el bandolerismo en carreteras secundarias aisladas, asaltando coches, pero tranquilos que pronto llegará.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 Sep 2022)

Presunto joven presuntamente muerto presuntamente de forma violenta...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Sep 2022)

Wilson Alfredo?


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Sep 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1179115



First blood (acorralado). Gran película!! Una de sus frases más célebres era _Podía haberlos matado a todos. En la ciudad usted es la ley, pero aquí la ley soy yo. Marchense o lo lamentaran. Marchense.
Y no, no es película porque una persona que conozca bien la zona o el entorno allí en el monte hace y deshace lo que quiera sin obstáculos y si no que se lo pregunten a Dámaso Rodríguez "el brujo" en el año 91 en Anaga(Tenerife).

Pozdrawiam._


----------



## Yomimo (4 Sep 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Cazador despistado y/o vió algo que no tenía que ver (drogas).
> 
> Blanco y en botella.



Un cazador sería un tiro de escopeta a distancia y no te vuela la cabeza como se da a entender, eso es más bien un disparo a quemarropa.


----------



## Murnau (4 Sep 2022)

Se que puede sonar medio fantástico lo que he escrito antes, pero son muchos años de monte, deportes extremos y lo que llamaría un gusto innato por la naturaleza desde pequeño, arriesgándome a orientarme por bosque y monte sin nada, a lo loco. Y en ese tiempo he visto de todo, desde gente que apenas iba sin agua, otros que empezaban rutas difíciles a las 2 de la tarde, o accidentes de lo más tontos, algunos mortales.
El monte y la naturaleza no son cosa de broma. Es como el submarinismo, tampoco es cosa de broma, pero pueden ser muy disfrutables. En una ocasión por ejemplo, llevé 5 litros de agua extra, por una zona de 15 kms de secarral con aire caliente bajo más de 40 grados, y una charo de mierda que iba con sus dos putos perros, tras burlarse de eso, acabó implorando por dicha agua para ella y sus perros. Ahora que lo recuerdo, menuda elementa, charo de 45 tacos, reseca y con dos perrijos, su puta madre. En un pueblo tuvimos que pedirle un taxi, la madre que la parió. No me volví a juntar con semejante grupo. Grupúsculos de una y no más, me topé con unos cuantos, como con todo, aprendes a descartar rápido.
También estaba recordando en otra ocasión, que fui cargando por monte y acantilado con un saco de arena de 30 kilos, fue un reto personal, más los 20 kilos de mochila y las aletas y snorkel colgando del hombro, pues venía de costa. Guardias civiles y demás que conozco coincidieron en que estaba loco. Joder, aquello fue la hostia, lo volví a repetir con un saco más pequeño. A unos cuantos policías y militares he visto gimoteando en medio del monte también.

De todo lo que podría aportar (el que quiera saber más que aprenda), diré esto, disciplina de silencio, puede ser difícil, pero se entrena. A mí no me resulta nada difícil. Por el monte no se va silbando el aserejé, haciendo un tiktok o escuchando reguetón de maricones como vi a uno hacer una vez. Un dominguero ocasional con familia lo tiene jodido en una situación como la de la noticia, a menos que toda la familia tenga por ídolo a Jhon Rambo. Si se encuentra uno con unos narcos sidosos, la disciplina de silencio mientras se está agazapado tras la maleza es fundamental.

Dicho esto, a saber que habrá pasado a ese pobre chaval, podía ser desde un accidente, que parece descartado, a un episodio de la España sórdida. Escapar de eso no es fácil, pero estando entrenado se tienen más posibilidades.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Sep 2022)

Y si es un cabreo de estos que va a mas?

Ejemplo:

-Coño, no dispares tan cerca, capullo, que podrias darme!
-Eh, habla con respeto o vas a ver
-Te hablo como me sale la polla!
-(apuntandole): Como vuelvas a tocarme los cojones te juro que te vuelo los sesos, cabron

Estas hipotesis yo las veo cada vez mas y mas probables, la gente esta con una tension extrema maxima


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No es complicado. En cuanto revisen las cámaras de esa zona boscosa, lo tienen. Además pueden saber dónde está el norte según donde crezca el musgo en el tronco de los árboles.



pero si en los bosques no hay cámaras


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (4 Sep 2022)

Huele a robo de Hachis


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2022)

Ha visto q Hoctuvhre NUNCA llega...


----------



## lefebre (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pero si en los bosques no hay cámaras



Ah. Eso explica que haya tanto robo de setas.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Sep 2022)

Qué descanse en paz el chaval y a saber que ha ocurrido ahí de momento se lanzan muchas hipótesis pero la desgracia ya está consumada.Por otra parte tengo que decir que hubiera sido una putada que el cuerpo lo hubieran escondido o enterrado y que nunca hubiera sido posible encontrarlo eso sería lo más desesperante para una familia y una verdadera agonía.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Sep 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Puede que algún cazador se equivocara de pieza.
> Ahora está abierta la media veda para caza menor pero jabalís a la espera y furtivos están todo el año.
> Pobre chaval.



No le disparas a alguien en la cabeza por error. Ni de broma.


----------



## Dadaista (4 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Efectivamente tú eres aficionado a coger setas. La micología es una ciencia, que imagino que no practicas.



La micología es una ciencia que se aprende yendo al bosque y recogiendo y fotografiando setas. Uno de sus alicientes es llevar las comestibles. Yo y mi cuadrilla tenemos publicaciones y hemos corregido a grupos universitarios que nos llamaban despectivamente seteros, es que la humildad es un don escaso, sobre todo en la determinada gente. Saludos


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 Sep 2022)

Ni en el campo se está seguro ya, esto se está convirtiendo en México,...


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Esto huele a "Maje" que tira "patrás".
> 
> Esperemos las investigaciones de nuestros sabuesos policías. De momento, y tras grandes deliberaciones, han concluido que la muerte ha sido de naturaleza violenta.
> Ahora sopesan el hecho de que tuviera las manos atadas a la espalda pudiera descartar el suicidio.



"Maje" con 21 años?


----------



## ray merryman (4 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No le disparas a alguien en la cabeza por error. Ni de broma.



Hay cientos de accidentes de caza de ese tipo,una bala perdida del 300,308,30-06.....y el resto ya se sabe.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Sep 2022)

A un joven normal y trabajador, no lo matan de un tiro en la cabeza, hay tiene que haber algo mas, drogas, desamores gayers, lumpen o cualquier deuda entre delincuentes...


----------



## No al NOM (4 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A un joven normal y trabajador, no lo matan de un tiro en la cabeza, hay tiene que haber algo mas, drogas, desamores gayers, lumpen o cualquier deuda entre delincuentes...



Conocía a una persona de pueblo, siempre vendiendo droga, siempre viviendo al límite, empezó con las deudas y cuando mejor estaba, trabajando con su hermano, lo encontraron los prestamistas le dieron una paliza y lo tiraron por un balate con él ya muerto dentro del coche. Cerca de estos montes de Málaga

DEP


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Sep 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> vamos a ver, dice que el cuerpo presentaba signos de violencia.. Si hubiera sido una bala perdida no presentaría signos de violencia.
> Las batidas y monterías estan muy bien señalizadas, quien entra dentro de una batida es porque es gilipollas. Vivir y dejar vivir, y no toquéis los cojones.



Creo que por signo de violencia se refiere al mismo boquete en el caabeza


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Conocía a una persona de pueblo, siempre vendiendo droga, siempre viviendo al límite, empezó con las deudas y cuando mejor estaba, trabajando con su hermano, lo encontraron los prestamistas le dieron una paliza y lo tiraron por un balate con él ya muerto dentro del coche. Cerca de estos montes de Málaga
> 
> DEP



Es el mismo caso de los videos de ejecuciones y descuartizamientos que hay en la red, las victimas no son personas santas y buenas escogidas al azar y torturadas hasta la muerte, *son delincuentes y sicarios que han hecho cosas similares.*


----------



## No al NOM (4 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es el mismo caso de los videos de ejecuciones y descuartizamientos que hay en la red, las victimas no son personas santas y buenas escogidas al azar y torturadas hasta la muerte, *son delincuentes y sicarios que han hecho cosas similares.*



Bueno este no era delincuente, solo vendía droga para poder costearse su vida loca de consumir drogas y discotecas, no era malo, solo un vicio. No hacía mal a nadie, pero a veces la propia personalidad los hace ir cabando su propia tumba


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> este no era delincuente, solo vendía droga



Vender drogas ilegales que matan a personas y destruyen familias, es ser un delincuente.


----------



## No al NOM (4 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Vender drogas ilegales que matan a personas y destruyen familias, es ser un delincuente.



No creo, no está obligando a que le compren. Yo no coincido con tu forma de ver esto, yo consumo marihuana y tengo que comprarla, son unos delincuentes los que me la venden?


----------



## No al NOM (4 Sep 2022)

Porque entonces, todo el que vende tabaco o alcohol es un delincuente destruye familias


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No creo, no está obligando a que le compren. Yo no coincido con tu forma de ver esto, yo consumo marihuana y tengo que comprarla, son unos delincuentes los que me la venden?



Yo creo que si, lucrarse con una actividad ilicita tiene su nombre.


----------



## No al NOM (4 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo creo que si, lucrarse con una actividad ilicita tiene su nombre.



Y el que vende Tabaco, es una buena persona?

O solo por estar regulado, ya es buena persona


----------



## rafabogado (4 Sep 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> En el monte se hacen muchas "transacciones" y se esconden muchas cosas. Seguramente paseando tuvo la mala fortuna de ver algo que no tenia que ver.
> 
> Es algo mucho mas frecuente de lo que la gente piensa.


----------



## Turbocata (4 Sep 2022)

Jara y Sedal versión Rotchild


----------



## escudero (4 Sep 2022)

yo apuesto a disparo accidental, lo de a quemaropa, creo que sin autopsia,poco sabemos, y no se que diferencia puede haber a quemaropa que a 20 metros con un rifle de caza mayor... pero como el sector de.la.caza , es con lo que se divierten los langostos y mucha elite, son intocables. 
voy bastante al monte en bici, corriendo y paseando, y no pasan mas desgracias porque dios no quiere, desde disparos cruzados, disparos apuntando a pistas principales a 15 metros, el que se mueve algo y es de gatillo facil.

A los que dicen que hay otros sitios para pasear, os paso articulo de revsta de caza, para que veais la cantidad de terreno que hay en españa disponible para ellos... 








El 87% de la superficie de España es territorio de caza


Castilla y León, Castilla-La Mancha y Andalucía son las comunidades autónomas que más superficie destinan como territorio de caza.




revistajaraysedal.es


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Sep 2022)

Joder, andar por el campo va a ser más peligroso que ser el hermano de un rey Borbón.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> con «signos de violencia»



Es el idioma de los juntaletras descerebrados.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Es el idioma de los juntaletras descerebrados.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Llevamos un montón de años dejando las puertas abiertas a gentuza de todo el planeta.
> Últimamente la guardia civil por ejemplo, desmantela plantaciones de marijuana en parajes en montañas y sitios alejados, no digo que esta sea la razón, simplemente que hay mucha gentuza de todo el planeta QUE NUNCA DEBIÓ HABER PASADO LA FRONTERA (les hemos dejado como idiotas), y que en cualquier punto se pueda estar dedicando a algo ilegal.
> 
> Quizá el chaval vió algún movimiento extraño de alguna gentuza (movimiento de traslado de drogas o algo asi) lo pillaron y le pegaron un tiro.




a este le han metido 4 tiros, asi que por error seguro que no ha sido









Muere un hombre por arma de fuego en el distrito de Sant Martí de Barcelona


Un hombre ha muerto este domingo por la madrugada tras ser disparado con arma de fuego en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y si es un cabreo de estos que va a mas?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



A mi se me ha pasado x la cabeza no solo esa posibillidad sino qie el chaval llevó a su asesino en el coche hasta alli.
De hecho resulta tambien raro eso de que un chaval de 21 años ande por el campo. Los de esa edad estan con los chochetes y tal. Ir por el campo es para gebte de mas edad, o ciclistas.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No le disparas a alguien en la cabeza por error. Ni de broma.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Llevamos un montón de años dejando las puertas abiertas a gentuza de todo el planeta.
> Últimamente la guardia civil por ejemplo, desmantela plantaciones de marijuana en parajes en montañas y sitios alejados, no digo que esta sea la razón, simplemente que hay mucha gentuza de todo el planeta QUE NUNCA DEBIÓ HABER PASADO LA FRONTERA (les hemos dejado como idiotas), y que en cualquier punto se pueda estar dedicando a algo ilegal.
> 
> Quizá el chaval vió algún movimiento extraño de alguna gentuza (movimiento de traslado de drogas o algo asi) lo pillaron y le pegaron un tiro.



Lamentablemente, temo que haya sido eso. Estar en el sitio y el momento equivocados. Nos podría haber pasado a ti o a mi. Es acojonante.


----------



## Tadeus (4 Sep 2022)

No leí todo el hilo, pero me suena a algo así.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Sep 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Cuando se va por el monte y solo, se respira y siente una inmensa conexión con la naturaleza, pero se tiene que ir alerta en todo momento, más que en la ciudad, calles y barrios de mierda si cabe.Vivimos en el país de los hijo putas, la telebasura, las lindes, las confusiones, los garrulos, los alcáser que no se resuelven, los tarados, los tanos, los ex (in) migrantes, políticos de mierda, corruptos, policías vendidas, abogados y jueces de mierda, funcivagos, etc, un largo etc. Por lo tanto, debes andar con mucho cuidado, en buena forma física, preparado para correr 12 kms por montaña si hace falta, para combatir, y matar antes de que te maten. Además de evitar senderos concurridos y pistas forestales, cuanto más difícil sea el camino, menos gentuza te vas a encontrar. Es como el gimnasio, cuanto más duro el deporte, menos escoria vas a tener entrenando contigo. Yo cuando voy por el monte, además de que llevo de todo y estoy alerta en todo momento, no dejo de fijarme en cómo me puedo esconder en toda la maleza, árboles y arbustos de alrededor.
> 
> Ah, y eso de ir de fosforito es para retrasados del decathlon. Camuflaje siempre, adaptado al entorno, prendas de camuflaje para cara y cabeza, así como brazos. Si te encuentras con un tarado o grupo de tarados, que se lleven la mayor sorpresa de su vida. Nada me satisfacería más, que encontrarme con un grupo de zumbaos como los del Blanco Humano que pone el conforero, a unos cuantos me llevaría por delante antes de ser cazado. Y los restos no los dejo a mano para que hagan una limpia como si no hubiese pasado nada. El fosforito guardado en la mochila para casos de emergencia y hacer señales para un rescate.
> 
> Por otra parte, si estás descubriendo una ruta nueva, mejor apuntarse a un grupo paco, que ya irás sólo en otras ocasiones.




Ostia colega, tu tienes un trastorno paranoide pero de manual o en vez de España tu has vivido en Bosnia en 1992 o en Africa

Mira que me he movido en pueblos de tanos de drogas, en after hours de presidiarios y endrogaos sonaos y nunca me ha pasado nada mas fuerte que un insulto.


----------



## adal86 (4 Sep 2022)

No creo que haya sido accidental. Huele a que vio algo que no tenía que ver (robo, algo relacionado con drogas, etc), se le acercaron "amigablemente", y una vez lo tuvieron a tiro: pum!

Edito para decir algo que ya dijo otro compañero, pero que me parece clave cuando cuando pasan este tipo de cosas: están dejando entrar gentuza muy mala, y estas son las consecuencias. De seguir así, esto irá cada vez a más, y salir simplemente al campo a dar una vuelta será poner en riesgo tu vida.


----------



## rafabogado (4 Sep 2022)

Era su día.

Ni siendo burbujero y llevando los chalecos antibalas y antipunzón de @AYN RANDiano2 salvaba ese escopetazo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Sep 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No creo que haya sido accidental. Huele a que vio algo que no tenía que ver (robo, algo relacionado con drogas, etc), se le acercaron "amigablemente", y una vez lo tuvieron a tiro: pum!
> 
> Edito para decir algo que ya dijo otro compañero, pero que me parece clave cuando cuando pasan este tipo de cosas: están dejando entrar gentuza muy mala, y estas son las consecuencias. De seguir así, esto irá cada vez a más, y salir simplemente al campo a dar una vuelta será poner en riesgo tu vida.



Tenemos a los mas florido de las mafias de todo el mundo campando por aquí, raro es que no pasen mas cosas.


----------



## Persea (4 Sep 2022)

Joputa dijo:


> Éste no abre telediarios, circulen que aquí no hay nada que ver...



hombre español presuntamente hetero

no hay minutos de silencio, leyes especiales, subvencion millonaria ni asociaciones estalinistas a su servicio


----------



## estroboscopico (4 Sep 2022)

Hay mucho psicópata disfrazado de cazador por ahí suelto.

No hace mucho vi un vídeo donde de un culatazo le reventaron el globo ocular a una persona que les recriminó a una pareja de cazadores que disparasen frente a su casa.

El mundo de la caza como dice @eLPERRO está lleno de gentuza escopetera hija de puta, si no es que directamente son proto asesinos en serie o gente con algún tipo de trastorno mental antisocial que aprovechan la excusa de la caza, para ir por ahí con una escopeta en busca de algún senderista o campista desprevenido.

El campo se ha vuelto un lugar bastante peligroso lleno de herniados soltando pitbulls sin bozal, psicópatas escopeteros, cabrones que ponen trampas letales a los ciclistas y demás hiervas.

Yo ni de coña me adentro en el campo si no es como mínimo con un arma.

Y sospecho que muchos crímenes de este estilo se producen en nuestro país, pero no se las da ningún tipo de repercusión en los medios o pasan como accidente de caza o directamente el asesino hace un agujero y entierra a la víctima, haciendo imposible su localización y no hay que olvidar que todos los días desaparecen de 1 a 2 personas de las que nunca más se vuelve a saber según las estadísticas oficiales, así que asesinos en series los hay, la diferencia es que en EEUU es un show mediático y aquí se prefiere tapar, por aquello de que vivimos del turismo y no hay que espantar a los turistas con estas cuestiones.









Los disparos de cazadores en España se cobran 605 víctimas, entre ellas 51 muertos en 2020


Castilla-la Mancha registra el mayor número de accidentes de caza y muertos entre todas las comunidades autónomas




www.eldiario.es





Solo el año pasado murió 1 persona a la semana y a saber en qué circunstancias, porque hay muchas muerte sospechosas que no son más que asesinatos que por falta de testigos quedan como eso, "accidentes de caza". Si sumamos las desapariciones de los que nunca se vuelve a saber, nos vamos de 30 a 60 desapariciones al mes. 

En fin, que el que se mete en el campo él solo, no sabe donde se mete.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto?
> Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.
> 
> ...



Llevo años diciendo que hay que cunetear A TODOS LOS GITANOTOREROS ESCOPETEROS DE MIERDA, porque son un puto peligro para la sociedad

A alguien que le divierte y satisface sentarse a mirar como un gitano apuñala a un toro agonizante durante horas, en cualquier momento puede hacernos lo mismo a cualquiera. Son SICOPATAS. Son gentuza que DISFRUTA ASESINANDO. Y esa escoria de mente demente y criminal, tiene que ser erradicada del mapa para evitar males mayores con gente inocente


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Sep 2022)

Nunca se sabrá la verdad como no se supo lo que le ocurrió a aquella pareja asesinada es Susqueda.

Una masía que desaparece, la clave final del doble asesinato de Susqueda | Cataluña | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Sep 2022)

Aunque nada tenga que ver con el tema he de decir que luego están los que se adentran dentro del monte sin tener ni puta idea y se piensan que el monte o la montaña es el centro comercial o el parque de su ciudad ni toman las precauciones necesarias ni se informan bien de las consecuencias que conlleva meterse en un sitio como ese....ahh! Y si alguien experimentado les intenta aconsejar van y se enfadan o dicen de conocer bien sin tener ni pajolera idea del terreno daría para un hilo propio.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Sep 2022)

Yo no hago senderismo, ni con un carro de combate. La cantidad de zumbados que se dedican a la caza, las drogas y el robo son brutales. Todavía recuerdo a un grupo de cazadores, vecinos que se llevaban bien, en el que uno le reventó el pecho al otro pensando que era un jabalí, o eso contaron porque a saber.


----------



## MrMaster (4 Sep 2022)

Estamos en el momento óptimo para la cosecha de marihuana.
Monte + Tiempo de cosecha + Senderista despistado/Mangante de cosechas = X


----------



## Jotagb (4 Sep 2022)

Cada vez nos parecemos a México DF, gracias progres


----------



## Jotagb (4 Sep 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Yo no hago senderismo, ni con un carro de combate. La cantidad de zumbados que se dedican a la caza, las drogas y el robo son brutales. Todavía recuerdo a un grupo de cazadores, vecinos que se llevaban bien, en el que uno le reventó el pecho al otro pensando que era un jabalí, o eso contaron porque a saber.



Ya no podremos ni disfrutar de la naturaleza gracias a gilipollas como tú.


----------



## Annunakis (4 Sep 2022)

Cazadores volando cabezas. 
De vez en cuando en este estercolero de país pasa algo así.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como comemtario, decir que me parece un pasote que vayas x medio del campo y te vuelen la cabeza, así sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> Hasta ahora en Malaga lps asesinatos eran por relaciom de drogas o mafia. ¿Pero esto?
> Es que ya ni por el campo se va a poder andar.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la pinta de trapicheo. Quizá quedó en ese paraje para intercambiar algo y se encontró con una cuenta pendiente.


----------



## Mitsou (4 Sep 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> vamos a ver, dice que el cuerpo presentaba signos de violencia.. Si hubiera sido una bala perdida no presentaría signos de violencia.
> Las batidas y monterías estan muy bien señalizadas, quien entra dentro de una batida es porque es gilipollas. Vivir y dejar vivir, y no toquéis los cojones.



Un tiro en la cabeza es un ligero signo de violencia


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Sep 2022)

Pillo sitio

Hallan el cadáver de un joven senderista con un disparo en la cabeza en Málaga - Canarias Te Quiero

En ésta noticia dicen :
_Hay que resaltar, que según apuntan algunos medios de comunicación, en la zona donde apareció el cadáver se practica caza furtiva._

Asi que tiene más pinta de tiro de cazador furtivo que por drogas u otra cosa


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Sep 2022)

Asco de país.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Sep 2022)

Los cazadores furtivos deberían pasar su puta vida en la cárcel cuando los pillan, se creen que todo el monte es suyo.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Sep 2022)

A mí me pasó una vez, hace mucho tiempo, se liaron a tiros conmigo. Estaba intentando atrochar a monte través y me metí en unos matorrales del copón. De lejos verían moverse los arbustos y no se lo pensaron demasiado. Yo comencé a escuchar silbidos furiosos a mi alrededor, alguno me pasó cerca. Me tiré al suelo todo cagado y comencé a gritar como un loco, No tiren!!!...Dejaron de disparar y al poco aparecieron dos gañanes con escopetón y cananas. Les reproché a voces que casi me matan, la respuesta fué sonreir mientras uno me decía que no pasaba ná, que los plomos iban muertos, que disparaban de muy lejos. Todavía me estoy cagando en su puta madre, los plomos silbaban con rabia a mi alrededor, como avispas cabreadas, el muerto habría sido yo.


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estamos en media veda, a la noticia le falta decir el paraje, que supongo que seria monte publico. Algun burbujo de la sierra de Málaga que ilustre, por favor.
> 
> Mi hipotesis (sin descartar rumanos y plantaciones por lo clandestino)
> 
> ...




Ya... ¿Y por qué no les cercan a los putos cazadores su "coto privado"? Es más sencillo y seguro que sean ellos los que den rienda suelta a sus putos instintos en un circuito cerrado. 


Por muy señalizado que esté el terreno, un senderista novato se puede equivocar. Si después el paleto escopetero se confunde y le pega un tiro a una persona, creyendo que es un animal, da igual, se va sin más y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## Murnau (4 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ostia colega, tu tienes un trastorno paranoide pero de manual o en vez de España tu has vivido en Bosnia en 1992 o en Africa
> 
> Mira que me he movido en pueblos de tanos de drogas, en after hours de presidiarios y endrogaos sonaos y nunca me ha pasado nada mas fuerte que un insulto.



Pues mira, es posible. Sin embargo, dicen que el loco jamás se plantea su locura. Según esto, siempre estoy dispuesto a admitir que estoy loco, por lo tanto, no estaría loco.
A mi simplemente me gusta la aventura y el deporte duro. Muchos hoy día dicen que también, la mayoría de postureo.
Cierto es que me ha traído algunas lesiones, pero también una sensación de superación, disciplina, y valores inquebrantables.

Y una perla de sabiduría sobre lo que citas, la suerte se acaba. No recuerdo la cita latina, pero la suerte sonríe al preparado. Es decir, si vas de pasotas, no hay suerte, porque la suerte no existe, ni buena ni mala, es una palabra inventada para lo que no se sabe explicar. Yo, como Napoleón, prefiero creer en la buena estrella, la habilidad de eludir la muerte, que tampoco dura para siempre.

Un saludo


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Sep 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pillo sitio
> 
> Hallan el cadáver de un joven senderista con un disparo en la cabeza en Málaga - Canarias Te Quiero
> 
> ...



la caza furtiva se practica en todas partes....


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Ya... ¿Y por qué no les cercan a los putos cazadores su "coto privado"? Es más sencillo y seguro que sean ellos los que den rienda suelta a sus putos instintos en un circuito cerrado.
> 
> 
> Por muy señalizado que esté el terreno, un senderista novato se puede equivocar. Si después *el paleto escopetero se confunde y le pega un tiro a una persona, creyendo que es un animal,* da igual, se va sin más y aquí paz y después gloria.



Yo creo que es lo que ha pasado, ninguna otra cosa tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Dadaista (4 Sep 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Los viejos con gafas no tendrían que tener derecho a disparar armas



Jajaja, hay psicotecnicos. Incluso por dar positivo en un control te la niegan años despues


----------



## chemarin (4 Sep 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer las circunstancias de la muerte del joven, «presuntamente violenta».
> 
> Jajaja



Es lo que tiene que para ser periodista solo se ha de ser obediente, lo de inteligente o culto es irrelevante. Estos mierdas periodistas no saben ni utilizar lo del "presunto". Alguien debería de explicarles que una muerte es una muerte, no es "presunta", y si alguien tiene la cabeza abierta no la tiene "presuntamente abierta". Son unos cretinos. Presunto podría ser si detienen a alguien acusado del crimen, pero el crimen no es presunto.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Sep 2022)

Hay cazadores muy cazurros que tienen un peligro brutal. Lo se, porque conozco gente asi..


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


>



Jajjajaja.fotón. y sabe de lo que hablo. 
Cabroncete.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Sep 2022)

?


ray merryman dijo:


> Hay cientos de accidentes de caza de ese tipo,una bala perdida del 300,308,30-06.....y el resto ya se sabe.



Que si joder, pero en la cabeza? Es muy raro,y la veda de caza mayor no abre hasta el mes q viene,si mal no recuerdo...


----------



## MrDanger (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pero si en los bosques no hay cámaras



No te creas. Yo he visto alguna de estas en una finca:

camaras de fototrampeo - Buscar con Google


----------



## Gotthard (5 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Ya... ¿Y por qué no les cercan a los putos cazadores su "coto privado"? Es más sencillo y seguro que sean ellos los que den rienda suelta a sus putos instintos en un circuito cerrado.
> 
> 
> Por muy señalizado que esté el terreno, un senderista novato se puede equivocar. Si después el paleto escopetero se confunde y le pega un tiro a una persona, creyendo que es un animal, da igual, se va sin más y aquí paz y después gloria.



No es el caso, el tiro fue a bocajarro y hay signos de violencia. Parece ser que fue una pelea, seguramente con un furtivo, a esos se la suda todo.


----------



## ChortiHunter (5 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Llevamos un montón de años dejando las puertas abiertas a gentuza de todo el planeta.
> Últimamente la guardia civil por ejemplo, desmantela plantaciones de marijuana en parajes en montañas y sitios alejados, no digo que esta sea la razón, simplemente que hay mucha gentuza de todo el planeta QUE NUNCA DEBIÓ HABER PASADO LA FRONTERA (les hemos dejado como idiotas), y que en cualquier punto se pueda estar dedicando a algo ilegal.
> 
> Quizá el chaval vió algún movimiento extraño de alguna gentuza (movimiento de traslado de drogas o algo asi) lo pillaron y le pegaron un tiro.



Estas insinuando que los colegas de Feijoo podrían tener algo que ver?


----------



## Colonoscopio (5 Sep 2022)

Lo mismo ha visto algo que no debía ver


----------



## XRL (5 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



y esas greñas? xd vaya pinta de gitanaco


----------



## NIKK (5 Sep 2022)

Muy raro, agujero en la cabeza a quemarropa; las escopetas si te cogen a mas de 2 metros hacen un destrozo. A quemarropa es "cerca" y cerca distingues un animal de una persona. Muy raro todo.


----------



## MrDanger (5 Sep 2022)

Está claro que le han matado adrede. Quizá vio algo que no debería haber visto, o se puso a discutir con alguien armado (craso error), o le mataron porque sí...


----------



## Morototeo (5 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Ya... ¿Y por qué no les cercan a los putos cazadores su "coto privado"? Es más sencillo y seguro que sean ellos los que den rienda suelta a sus putos instintos en un circuito cerrado.
> 
> 
> Por muy señalizado que esté el terreno, un senderista novato se puede equivocar. Si después el paleto escopetero se confunde y le pega un tiro a una persona, creyendo que es un animal, da igual, se va sin más y aquí paz y después gloria.



me voy a hinchar a ignores en este post..


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> La naturaleza ya de por sí da miedo. No hace falta ningún aliciente más.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Sep 2022)

SI hubiera estado en el bar no hubiera muerto, de hecho no conozco a nadie que haya muerto en un un bar.


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Sep 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> SI hubiera estado en el bar no hubiera muerto, de hecho no conozco a nadie que haya muerto en un un bar.



Pues yo he tenido más problemas en los bares que en el monte...


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> la caza furtiva se practica en todas partes....



Si pero habrá sitios mejores para cazar que otros....

Por lo que he leído a través de los comentarios tiene pinta que ha discutido/forcejeado con alguien y en el forcejeo se ha disparado la escopeta


----------

